# Film sur Nas avec Apple TV ?



## yannouille11 (13 Septembre 2015)

bonjour.

Voilà, je sais pas si c'est possible, mais j'aimerais mettre des films sur mon disque dur NAS et les lires sur l'Apple Tv ? Mais comment faire ? Pour que l'Apple Tv détecte les films et qu'il détecte le NAS ? Et pouvoir lire les films ?

Merci


----------



## Draillib (28 Septembre 2015)

Pour l'atv3 Plex serveur sur ton nas et plex connect pour l'atv
Pour l'atv2 Meme solution ou jailbreak + installation de l'application infuse.


----------



## jujulianos (28 Septembre 2015)

Sinon délocaliser la bibliothèque itunes sur ton nas, et se servir du partage à domicile.


----------



## lolipale (5 Octobre 2015)

Ben ... Ca dépend aussi du NAS !
Synology (DSM 5.2) permet cela via l'application Serveur Multimedia
Une fois le film lancé, l'applicatif propose comme sortie, soit l'écran du mac soit l'Apple TV.


----------



## jujulianos (5 Octobre 2015)

Tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser l'application serveur multimédia, comme je le disais délocaliser sa bibliothèque la pointer à partir d'itunes et utiliser le partage à domicile, comme ça on peut accéder à sa bibliothèque depuis l'apple TV et lancer la lecture directement.


----------



## squall23 (7 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour ma par moi j'ai la toute nouvelle apple tv, je passe par infuse grâce à lui je vais chercher tous mes films sur mon serveur WD en plus il peut li presque tous les format existant et pour finir il procède à une recherche sour les films grâce à ça il pose sur chaque film une pochette et le résumé du film et la durée.


----------



## jujulianos (12 Février 2016)

squall23 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma par moi j'ai la toute nouvelle apple tv, je passe par infuse grâce à lui je vais chercher tous mes films sur mon serveur WD en plus il peut li presque tous les format existant et pour finir il procède à une recherche sour les films grâce à ça il pose sur chaque film une pochette et le résumé du film et la durée.



En effet avec la nouvelle apple Tv on a beaucoup plus de choix, infuse, Plex... et le gros avantage ça lit tous les formats !


----------



## Anthenor (16 Avril 2017)

Hello, 
Je dépoussière un peu ce post avec ma petite expérience : J'ai fais l'acquisition ( en occasion ) d'un Apple TV 2, pour pouvoir lire les fichier de mon serveur NAS sur une télé non SMART
Malheureusement, je vois après l'achat que ce n'est pas possible sans Jailbreak la machine, et pour rajouter une couche, lors de l'opération, il me dit : Error entering DFU mode : this device is not supported by Seas0nPass
J'ai tenté avec plusieurs version du logiciel mais il n'y a que la dernière qui est executable sous win10 et sous MacOS 10.6.8 ça ne fonctionne pas non plus ...
Est-ce peine perdue ? 

Merci


----------



## squall23 (17 Avril 2017)

Anthenor a dit:


> Hello,
> Je dépoussière un peu ce post avec ma petite expérience : J'ai fais l'acquisition ( en occasion ) d'un Apple TV 2, pour pouvoir lire les fichier de mon serveur NAS sur une télé non SMART
> Malheureusement, je vois après l'achat que ce n'est pas possible sans Jailbreak la machine, et pour rajouter une couche, lors de l'opération, il me dit : Error entering DFU mode : this device is not supported by Seas0nPass
> J'ai tenté avec plusieurs version du logiciel mais il n'y a que la dernière qui est executable sous win10 et sous MacOS 10.6.8 ça ne fonctionne pas non plus ...
> ...


Slt anthenor.
Non rein n'est perdu es que tu as déjà essayé avec infuse ou plex ? comme je les déjà dit dans un poste plus haut moi je passe par infuse sur mon apple tv et mon iPad pro et ça fonctionne très bien.


----------



## USB09 (17 Avril 2017)

jujulianos a dit:


> En effet avec la nouvelle apple Tv on a beaucoup plus de choix, infuse, Plex... et le gros avantage ça lit tous les formats !


----------



## StoneGuad (25 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour a tous, je m’incruste...

Vous dites que l'Apple TV, une fois installée l'App "Infuse", peut lire des .avi, mkv, et autres format non Apple sur un NAS ou un Disque Dur connecté à sa Box en USB ? 
(J'ai "LaBox" de SFR anciennement Numericable qui dispose de 4 ports Ethernet sur lesquels j'ai connecté l'Apple TV via un cable Ethernet)

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Daffy44 (25 Octobre 2017)

Oui si protocoles supportes par infuse comme : smb, afp, ftp,ndlna. Autant dire tous les plus pratiques.


----------

